# eroids sources



## Workhard10

Eroids sources reviews​My local guy dried up... does anyone on here trust the reviews on eroids? I'm out of options at this point and really just want some legitimate opinions on the sources on eroids before I send my hard earned money to some unknown scammer. Looking forward to hearing all positive as well as negative reviews of eroids and the sources pushing gear over there. I did hear the forum and site mods do edit negative posts about the sources that are paying top dollar for advertising and there are hundreds of sources advertising and supposedly being reviewed albeit manipulated by the staff there. So what are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Yaya

*Re: eroids*

eroids is a ****ing joke and the steroid sources that advertise there are even more of a joke.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Eroids Scam​


Workhard10 said:


> my local guy dried up... does anyone on here trust the reviews on this site?
> Out of options at this point and want some legitimate opinions.
> 
> Thanks



The scent of desperation is in the air... Be careful brother.  This is when bad decisions get made and you get taken.


----------



## PFM

*Re: eroids*

SI is not anything like eroids, SI is not a SRC review site, we have no gear whoring pieces if shit here.


----------



## Infantry87

Im gonna jump out on a limb on this one and assume your a newbie. Now your gonna get the same advice Ive given them. Stick around, do your research and homework, and be a contributing member here. Dont make a retarded decision with places like that man. When you go places like that you have a big sign that says please take my money and fuck me with sandpaper


----------



## Times Roman

Workhard10 said:


> my local guy dried up... does anyone on here trust the reviews on this site?
> Out of options at this point and want some legitimate opinions.
> 
> Thanks



on the surface, the concept of a member driven rating system sounds to be a good one.

This concept fails when you allow your sponsors to have control over their own ratings.

I would not use that site


----------



## Workhard10

*Eroids Legit? No Way!*​A couple things here. One thanks for the heads up. The idea of eroids is great but I figured it was too good to be true. That is why I asked on what I thought was an honest forum. Two I am a newbie to online gear purchasing. Maybe I'm dumb but I like to deal with ppl I know or can at least meet face to face so I can attempt to gauge them as a person. It's a big risk to throw out hundreds of dollars for gear just to hope it shows up. And last biggerben I was in no way asking for anyone's source. I have been a part of similar forums like this for a few years now so I know how it goes. Actually got my start on anabolic minds back in 07. Thanks for the useful criticism.


----------



## biggerben692000

*Re: eroids*



Workhard10 said:


> A couple things here. One thanks for the heads up. The idea of eroids is great but I figured it was too good to be true. That is why I asked on what I thought was an honest forum. Two I am a newbie to online gear purchasing. Maybe I'm dumb but I like to deal with ppl I know or can at least meet face to face so I can attempt to gauge them as a person. It's a big risk to throw out hundreds of dollars for gear just to hope it shows up. And last biggerben I was in no way asking for anyone's source. I have been a part of similar forums like this for a few years now so I know how it goes. Actually got my start on anabolic minds back in 07. Thanks for the useful criticism.


I was just trying to get a laugh. I'm very needy. You asking for a source was not my implication. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Workhard10

Wasn't aware this was a job for anyone. I was just asking for honest advice. Can't get help if you don't ask and what better way to find out if it is too good to be true than to ask under the scam section?


----------



## Shane1974

Nothing wrong with asking the question in my book. I got my ass handed to me asking about sources, labs, etc. Zeek got all over my ass for asking questions. Ask away....that's how you learn. That is how I learned. Just make sure and do the right thing and listen when you get answers.


----------



## Workhard10

i was just saying the reason i was asking if eroids was legit or not was b/c it seemed too good to be true and i didnt want to fork out money to some scam artist in another country.. thank you for the advice it is taken seriously.. im not trying to ruffle any feathers here trust me... i want to learn as much as possible and contribute where i can.


----------



## biggerben692000

*Re: eroids*



Workhard10 said:


> i was just saying the reason i was asking if eroids was legit or not was b/c it seemed too good to be true and i didnt want to fork out money to some scam artist in another country.. thank you for the advice it is taken seriously.. im not trying to ruffle any feathers here trust me... i want to learn as much as possible and contribute where i can.



These guys(and myself) aren't giving you a hard time, brother. A lot of these guys came from ology. There's a back story that it sounds you don't know about. They're voicing there disgust with that board and with zeek, piki and a few others.


----------



## hijacked

When i was less informed i got lucky and found two good sources through eroids. But let me stress, i got lucky. It is very obvious that the reviews there are driven by agendas and money. There are good sources on there with bad reviews, and there are bad sources on there with good reviews. As everyone here stated. Stay away from eroids. You cant find the truth there.


----------



## Kohler

Well, yeah Im a noob on this board. I have taken a chance with a supplier that happens to be on eroids and it hasnt worked out to well. Still havent received a damn thing and not getting a response. So, Im done taking that kind of a risk and im pissed about it.

 But what the hell else am I supposed to do ? I dont have the time to spend here making friends etc... I work a fulltime job , run my own part time business and my third job at the gym. Other than that yeah Id love to spend time here and seems like I would probably fit right in.


----------



## PillarofBalance

*Re: eroids*



Kohler said:


> Well, yeah Im a noob on this board. I have taken a chance with a supplier that happens to be on eroids and it hasnt worked out to well. Still havent received a damn thing and not getting a response. So, Im done taking that kind of a risk and im pissed about it.
> But what the hell else am I supposed to do ? I dont have the time to spend here making friends etc... I work a fulltime job , run my own part time business and my third job at the gym. Other than that yeah Id love to spend time here and seems like I would probably fit right in.



Nobody will ever just hand you a good source unless they know you quite well.  The only people that will are the ones that will scam you.  Follow the money. See any sources advertising here? Nope. And we like it that way.  We look out for our members and they look out for each other.

Steroids are illegal in some countries. So to answer your question about what the hell else are you supposed to do? Nothing.


----------



## biggerben692000

*Re: eroids*



Kohler said:


> Well, yeah Im a noob on this board. I have taken a chance with a supplier that happens to be on eroids and it hasnt worked out to well. Still havent received a damn thing and not getting a response. So, Im done taking that kind of a risk and im pissed about it.
> But what the hell else am I supposed to do ? I dont have the time to spend here making friends etc... I work a fulltime job , run my own part time business and my third job at the gym. Other than that yeah Id love to spend time here and seems like I would probably fit right in.



Don't give me that shit. Most of these guys have full time jobs. They're sneaking on the computers and their phones all day long posting and talking shit. I'm going out on a limb and saying you're not as dedicated as they are and deserve to have Uncle Z as your go to guy.
Work is overrated in my opinion....I'd usually say in my "humble" opinion, but I'm itching for a fight.


----------



## PillarofBalance

biggerben692000 said:


> Don't give me that shit. Most of these guys have full time jobs. They're sneaking on the computers and their phones all day long posting and talking shit. I'm going out on a limb and saying you're not as dedicated as they are and deserve to have Uncle Z as your go to guy.
> Work is overrated in my opinion....I'd usually say in my "humble" opinion, but I'm itching for a fight.



Is Z on eroids these days? I won't type that url so I don't know. I hear thorus is though. How is that clown still around?


----------



## biggerben692000

*Re: eroids*

And another thing, you've got a job at a gym? Are you oblivious to what's transpiring around you? Is it a "Curves"? Shits there and you should be running it getting your cut.
When I was a younger man I bounced at several clubs. I had an agreement with the owner that I was to be the only person in the spot selling whatever it happened to be I was selling. I would of course, give him a cut every week. If I saw someone working, I'd make leave and if I was in the mood I take their shit for extra inventory. People have to get creative. Sloth.


----------



## biggerben692000

*Re: eroids*



PillarofBalance said:


> Is Z on eroids these days? I won't type that url so I don't know. I hear thorus is though. How is that clown still around?


Z is not over there. I have my own issues with Thorus. I used him once back in 05 and last yr posted on SF that I did when someone asked. I said he came through. Next thing he starts not delivering and gets labeled a scammer.
T shows up on another board I've been on for yrs(AB) and I post that I'm pissed I said something good and right after he fucks people. He went all sideways and blah blah. I guess he made good(6 or 8 months later) and was back as a sponsor at both spots.
I do believe I hurt his wallet a tiny bit though. 
I don't get why people just can't admit they made a mistake or at the very least take responsibility. If it was his re shipper it's still him. The buck stops with him? He's a tool.


----------



## biggerben692000

*Re: eroids*



Georgia said:


> Biggerben is a man's man



Thanks, GA. To be clear, I wasn't calling the guy a "sloth"....I was saying he perhaps had that trait. I saw POB refer to Sloth from the Goonies at another spot and I think it stuck in my head.


----------



## BigGameHunter

*Re: eroids*



biggerben692000 said:


> Thanks, GA. To be clear, I wasn't calling the guy a "sloth"....I was saying he perhaps had that trait. I saw POB refer to Sloth from the Goonies at another spot and I think it stuck in my head.



The delivery doesnt matter.  In my experience you have to bring a filter.  In this environment good advice is all over you just have to make it a top priority to accept it in whatever context its presented.  Your a good Vet Ben and have helped us plenty.  This board would suck with out you and a few others.


----------



## regular

*Re: eroids*



biggerben692000 said:


> Z is not over there. I have my own issues with Thorus. I used him once back in 05 and last yr posted on SF that I did when someone asked. I said he came through. Next thing he starts not delivering and gets labeled a scammer.
> T shows up on another board I've been on for yrs(AB) and I post that I'm pissed I said something good and right after he fucks people. He went all sideways and blah blah. I guess he made good(6 or 8 months later) and was back as a sponsor at both spots.
> I do believe I hurt his wallet a tiny bit though.
> I don't get why people just can't admit they made a mistake or at the very least take responsibility. If it was his re shipper it's still him. The buck stops with him? He's a tool.



From what I've seen of Thorus I don't think he is capable of telling the truth. You and I had words with him on a few boards. He accused me of being a DEA agent when I called him out for deceiving the community.


----------



## biggerben692000

*Re: eroids*



regular said:


> From what I've seen of Thorus I don't think he is capable of telling the truth. You and I had words with him on a few boards. He accused me of being a DEA agent when I called him out for deceiving the community.



I love when garbage tries to throw up shit to deflect the truth. Maybe T is looking for a companion? I'm certain when they pulled him out of holding at MCC San Diego and walked him across the parking garage to meet with his attorney and the agents he felt like he was one of the fellas.....that's what happens. They'll call guys for court. They guy will go with the group that's going to court. The piece of shit co's will call names and eventually separate the rat from the rest of the inmates.
The inmate will then be taken by the co and custody will be temporarily transferred to whatever agency happens to be wanting to hear the story. His attorney will be there. They sit at a table and before the piece of shit talks he'll sign a piece of paper that says he's queen for the day. Whatever he says won't be held against him. He will then say anything and everything to get his scared ass out of whatever MCC he happens to be in. In Thorus' case it was MCC San Diego. I was there too. 10th floor. High security floor. The floors below are dorms and lower security.
I'll get into the whole motherfucking thing soon. Regular has done some homework. Oh....if you think I'm talking shit and wondering how I know what happens and maybe I know cuz I'm a rat? Ask regular. He's one of a handful of men that know my ID. Pacer.gov has the paperwork. Regular has my shit. I gave it to him. There are some shady fucks running around. 
I'm not judging anybody except the fucker I've named. I imagine there are extenuating circumstances that would have some cooperate and be granted a 5k1 for a downward departure in the Fed sentencing guidelines? I don't know. I ate it. While I was in I was taken care of and the same applied when I got out. On the outs, I just don't want to do business with a CI(confidential informant) or a ex-con that has cooperated with the fucking gov't I hate so much to fuck someones life up just to save his sorry ass some time.
Inside, it's gonna be a lonely stay. Ya....you'll get time off....but in the feds, you're gonna do something. He got time served cuz it takes months to get rat business done....but I bet he didn't sleep well. PC up and hide in a cell. Fuck him.


----------



## biggerben692000

*Re: eroids*

Yes...I'm an angry person. But fellas. If you think this on-line thing is no big deal and it's not gonna happen to you? Most of you are probably right. But shit's gonna fuck someones life up. We're breaking the law. Do as much as you can to insulate yourself and put layers between yourself and LE.
If you think your safe because you buy just for yourself, your fooling yourself. The feds will trade up and down the ladder. I've seen guys at the top of a conspiracy get less time than some chump that made a single buy. The feds are set up to make informants out of everybody they can.
And it will be federal if it has to do with a computer and the USPS. Shit that would get you drug court or simple probation in the state will get you time. In my case it was a mandatory minimum 5yrs. Just like that your kids will be without a dad. Your wife may end up having to sell her ass to feed them like mine did. I want to hurt so many people I can't even begin to express and tell you.
When the web started and just got going back in the early 90's it was safe. It took the feds yrs to catch up and put a cyber unit in place to fuck you. They love to justify all the fucking tax money that's spent. They want to fuck us. Believe that. 2 vials or 2,000. If you want someone to tell you they won't bother with a small time personal buyer...you're fucking wrong.
My crimes were federal because of emails and wire transfers. I've been a legitimate businessman and a street level dealer of many things over the years. Forever. When I moved west, I ended up separated from my ex and knew nobody. So I did what I knew how to do. I rented a room at a shitty hotel in Cali next to a truck stop and opened shop. I had 2 rooms for most of the time. I found out that in Cali it's not that easy to just start moving shit wherever you want. I had Surenos and Nazi Low Riders wanting to know what the fuck this big white guy was doing and why he had a buzz going. They wanted money. I gave them some. I didn't like it, but WTF was I gonna do. On-line was wide open and I had a captive audience.
I'm on a sick one fellas, I apologize for sucking up all this band-width. Please, for the sake of your children.....be fucking careful.


----------



## HammerT1

*Re: eroids*

Thank you for putting that info out for everyone.

 I have tired warning my younger fam and got the ya don't have a clue, they don't go after guys buying small time on the net. Actually I do, but beside the point. I see, the next new  gen of mine now blowing up and drives me nutz, they are taking advice from idiots who don't have an idea how it works.   When someone is in a bind and getting pressure  many will do whatever it takes to work a deal.  First thing is to find a scape goat. Plus some ASA's like blowing little stuff into a mountain. Many ways for someone to get tripped up.
   Thank you for telling it like it is. I wish some sites didn't so openly push stupidity versus teaching people to be safe. If someone is that careless how are they with their gear for those with desperation in mind for getting gear.
    The busted links on here shoes em waiting for several years before pouncing just gathering more info. Not worth it to me.
  I think many us my self included find e or others and forget, one its stupid dangerous and many of those guys are using bogus accounts to say its g2g or they got their shit fast. I was surprised when I saw that with a Serm company too on a big site that I thought was highly regarded.
 Again thank you it is a reminder for us all to take it slow and be safe.


----------



## Kohler

*Re: eroids*

Roger that. Im pissed I got robbed. My own fault though. I knew I was taking a risk.


----------



## Kohler

*Re: eroids*



biggerben692000 said:


> And another thing, you've got a job at a gym? Are you oblivious to what's transpiring around you? Is it a "Curves"? Shits there and you should be running it getting your cut.
> When I was a younger man I bounced at several clubs. I had an agreement with the owner that I was to be the only person in the spot selling whatever it happened to be I was selling. I would of course, give him a cut every week. If I saw someone working, I'd make leave and if I was in the mood I take their shit for extra inventory. People have to get creative. Sloth.


Roger that.


----------



## phlip26

*Re: eroids*

Damn this ended up being onehellofa thread. Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## 502

*Re: eroids*

glad I got lucky and found a local source I don't have to get shit mailed anymore or have online communication. face it no matter what you do, they can track the shit. Plus I don't really trust someone I don't know to not snitch if they get caught. I've sold a lot of shit other than aas in my life. Got a petty posession charge one time, they asked me all kinds of questions. I didn't tell them shit, but I can imagine all the pussy motha fuckers that would fold up and tell them everything they wanted to know plus more. Actually now that I think of it, someone I called a friend got a 4 gram pot charge when he was 16, told em who he bought it from and some other people that sell. Stopped calling him a friend at that point. Said he didn't say my name but I don't trust that. 
And about them watching for some time b/f busting this is true. I was importing some pills at one time, had a few pkgs confiscated in customs, then I was buying from a guy in the states who was reshipping for my source, all a sudden one day I'm driving get pulled over by 2 detectives and they say i have a prior felony (selling prescription pills) I've never had a fkn charge of selling shit. Let me know right there they was investigating my ass. Had 2000 pills in my car, luckily I kept cool and called bs on them told them I was in the military no way I had afelony. which was true. had 2 guns on me, had a concealed permit. They let me go, I moved all my po boxes 50 miles away and more and stopped about 6 months later when my local guy got busted at the post office sending me 5000 pills. got a love letter from the alabama postal inspector. That let me know right there my time was coming, so I got out of that business. 

Like the man said, be careful, getting scammed should be the least of your worries. Getting a knock on the door from the feds is the real threat we face. Anything illegal sent in the mail is a fed charge. Just be careful, trust your source. 

I've ordered from WP- way overpriced but was my first time using aas I only used 1 vial of their test-e and ordered the rest of my cycle from pinn. gained 25lbs on that cycle so I can't say either was bunk, but safety and price is a factor as well. If it comes from overseas I don't fk with it anymore. JFK airport customs has seized too much shit of mine in the past to take any more chances. I have a kid now and not willing to lose her. 
I've ordered from pinn- never had a prob with them, but as public as they are i don't trust them if it came down to getting busted and not talking, especially with their new site you enter all your shipping info on their site now. fk that.


----------



## goesto11

*Re: eroids*



501s finest said:


> glad I got lucky and found a local source I don't have to get shit mailed anymore or have online communication. face it no matter what you do, they can track the shit. Plus I don't really trust someone I don't know to not snitch if they get caught. I've sold a lot of shit other than aas in my life. Got a petty posession charge one time, they asked me all kinds of questions. I didn't tell them shit, but I can imagine all the pussy motha fuckers that would fold up and tell them everything they wanted to know plus more. Actually now that I think of it, someone I called a friend got a 4 gram pot charge when he was 16, told em who he bought it from and some other people that sell. Stopped calling him a friend at that point. Said he didn't say my name but I don't trust that.
> And about them watching for some time b/f busting this is true. I was importing some pills at one time, had a few pkgs confiscated in customs, then I was buying from a guy in the states who was reshipping for my source, all a sudden one day I'm driving get pulled over by 2 detectives and they say i have a prior felony (selling prescription pills) I've never had a fkn charge of selling shit. Let me know right there they was investigating my ass. Had 2000 pills in my car, luckily I kept cool and called bs on them told them I was in the military no way I had afelony. which was true. had 2 guns on me, had a concealed permit. They let me go, I moved all my po boxes 50 miles away and more and stopped about 6 months later when my local guy got busted at the post office sending me 5000 pills. got a love letter from the alabama postal inspector. That let me know right there my time was coming, so I got out of that business.
> 
> Like the man said, be careful, getting scammed should be the least of your worries. Getting a knock on the door from the feds is the real threat we face. Anything illegal sent in the mail is a fed charge. Just be careful, trust your source.
> 
> I've ordered from WP- way overpriced but was my first time using aas I only used 1 vial of their test-e and ordered the rest of my cycle from pinn. gained 25lbs on that cycle so I can't say either was bunk, but safety and price is a factor as well. If it comes from overseas I don't fk with it anymore. JFK airport customs has seized too much shit of mine in the past to take any more chances. I have a kid now and not willing to lose her.
> I've ordered from pinn- never had a prob with them, but as public as they are i don't trust them if it came down to getting busted and not talking, especially with their new site you enter all your shipping info on their site now. fk that.



That's intense


----------



## 0pt1musPr1me

I'm in the same boat as you OP. I've actually ordered from two different sources that are/were on E-roids. The more research I do the more I think these guys on here are right. One source I ordered from on there got shut down and I read online the guy behind the operation was busted. I went with another source on there bc a friend of mine said they were legit. I can only speak for my experience, but the gear I received from both sources was not fake. I have my suspicions about it being under dosed though for sure. I don't have a blood work to prove the gear was legit, but I definitely saw results. I'm not advocating E-roids at all, at the time I just hadn't done enough research on them.  I really want to find a good source I can trust as well, but the guys who posted about people getting busted for single orders really gave me something to think about. Good thread.


----------



## Redrum1327

nice first post


----------



## PillarofBalance

Redrum1327 said:


> nice first post douche , go back to eroids then


Who are you talking to?


----------



## 0pt1musPr1me

Wannabe huh? Ouch. Lol. 
Anyway, I guess I need to clarify that I'm in no way recommending Eroids. I was never completely ripped off, but like I said I'm pretty sure the stuff I did receive was under dosed. 
A place like that being so open just seems like a bad idea as well, especially in light of what has been said prior in this thread.


----------



## Redrum1327

Everyone makes shitty choices at some point bro , post up an intro in the new members section and tell us a lil about yourself 

Better lol ?


----------



## 0pt1musPr1me

Sounds good. I shoulda probably went the intro route first. Saw this thread and could relate, but yeah I'll post up an into later on after work. Thanks.


----------



## monster_king

Ads on the net all captivate clients to use big cash for shit gear , I think just use the native domestic serach engine to search abroad sourse that may be helpful to find the legit and reliable sourse in their local  .


----------



## Bigmike

Why was this thread brought back from the dead? Buying illegal stuff from strangers on the net isnt a good idea,  how do people not understand?


----------



## monster_king

Bigmike said:


> Why was this thread brought back from the dead? Buying illegal stuff from strangers on the net isnt a good idea,  how do people not understand?



Yeah , that is truth , But You can still not put all eggs in one basket .  Checking the issue from multiple perspectives . may be i am the lucky one the get throught the deadly jungle at last , lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

Bigmike said:


> Why was this thread brought back from the dead? Buying illegal stuff from strangers on the net isnt a good idea,  how do people not understand?



Ya know what would be super helpful? A website where the owner was not taking money from sources and people could post their advice from experiences and where new guys in the game could read and take that advice for free...

Oh wait.. that's us.


----------



## thqmas

Spongy said:


> Don't buy from the net...  jesus.



"Don't buy from the net..."  -_Jesus_


----------



## monster_king

Yeah , that it is , Iike i always believe only the test report can say everything , if the source can supply HPLC test Blood test , even NMR test report , i still willing to take a risk to try . Cuse there is seldom source can shoulder the high costy to do the HPLC and NMR test for even signle product .


----------



## Scstrength

Okay this is my first post, I have been just reading and observing for awhile. Finally had the urge to join.

Now I been browsing all those other sites and forums because I got ****ed with some bunk shit now I have some Gyno forming, it isn't bad yet just a lump on one side but I'm not trying to let it stick around or get worse. Went to the doctor he didn't help me. Told me to come back in a month if it was still then and we would do bloodwork again because my E was high. So if everyone can't be trusted what is a guy like me left to do?!


----------



## thqmas

1. You try not to hijack threads. 
2. You introduce yourself in the appropriate section. 
3. You post your gyno question in a new thread.
5. Profit


----------



## Stuharlin

Hello everyone, I have been active on another forum for some time now and while I basically agree with everyone who is claiming that Eroids, and basically most supposedly peer reviewed anabolics sites are completely wastes of time. I, personally have never been screwed over by an online "sponsor"; HOWEVER, here is where everyone is correct, there is just no way that the supplies that I have received are legit gear. NO FREAKING WAY!!! I should be a monster if the dosing of my test were actually what was claimed on the bottle. I believe that these retailers are smart enough to give you a taste of the real thing, but there shit is just so underdosed that I have been basically wasting my money. I say that because when several people have asked me how my aas experience has been I tell them that it has been nothing like I expected gains wise, the only real exception has been my  libido which has rebounded after years in a loveless marriage with an overweight know it all; but then again I am also 44 and a consistent opiate user, which is notorious for zapping your get up and go. My two cents, love the site, and really look forward to learning about the real scene. I have plenty of time. Thanks


----------



## thqmas

How can you gain weight if your'e on opiates? Can you even eat properly?


----------



## bigmike0321

bloodwork will tell you if your test is dosed properly. you should probably stay away from gear until you get off the opiates. your lack of gains could  be from your  lack of get up and go rather than the quality of your gear.


----------



## pg8629

On eroids u have to find a brand new source that fresh order small test them out I found some really fire var on one there sources and test e. But also Google the source and other non source 4ums where giving the source awsome reviews. It all depends most likely if something sounds to good to be true it is.


----------



## Hulk79

Hi just wondering if anyone can help for a decent source for australia.


----------



## Hulk79

Hi just wondering if anyone can help for a decent source for australia.


----------



## Grandmastergod

I am also a. Ewbie and already know what ai want to do and purchas. I might get bashed but I am considering Napsgear.org. I am getting aorals onky at this time, preferably by geneza and Alpha Pharma, which sobfar have been rated pretty well. Any advice for a newbie, besides search more?


----------



## Straight30weight

What’s going on here....


----------



## Trump

One of the mods are pushing eroids by the look of it. Who’s your money on??



Straight30weight said:


> What’s going on here....


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> One of the mods are pushing eroids by the look of it. Who’s your money on??


This is the work of Emily...


----------



## Trump

I loved her and she didn’t love me back



Straight30weight said:


> This is the work of Emily...


----------



## Straight30weight

Trump said:


> I loved her and she didn’t love me back


That’s because she was too busy loving me long time.


----------



## Hooba

Sorry to hear your local guy is out.  Getting into the game I have learned online orders just end up costing you in the long run have it be with your health or just bunk gear.


----------



## BigSwolePump

I have an average size pee pee.


----------



## Adrenolin

SerialHooba said:


> Sorry to hear your local guy is out.  Getting into the game I have learned online orders just end up costing you in the long run have it be with your health or just bunk gear.


Nice year and a half bump on a thread that originally started 8 years ago lol


----------



## Hooba

Adrenolin said:


> Nice year and a half bump on a thread that originally started 8 years ago lol


  My bad!!!  I was going through the list for new and didn't even pay attention to the date..... I'll learn sooner or later!


----------



## aristimuqoh

UPDATE about Eroids... Check up a complete review made for a reputable Forum about Eroids here


----------

